# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی >  بهترين ابزار گزارش ساز در دات نت

## jafari31

سلام 
من دنبال يه ابزار گزارش ساز قوي تو دات نت مي گردم كه ترجيحا open source باشه و تمام قابليت هاي report builder رو هم داشته باشه .لطفا من و راهنمايي كنيد.

----------


## viper2009

> سلام 
> من دنبال يه ابزار گزارش ساز قوي تو دات نت مي گردم كه ترجيحا open source باشه و تمام قابليت هاي report builder رو هم داشته باشه .لطفا من و راهنمايي كنيد.


سلام 
stimul خوبه ولی باید طرز کارش رو خوب یاد بگیری.من هم همین مشکلو دارم.

----------


## jafari31

ممنون ازپاسختون ولی من میخوام open source باشه آیا میشه یه report generator  ی که open source باشه معرفی کنید؟

----------

